# Advice on a salmon pink bird eater.



## Lucyk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I am thinking of getting a salmon pink bird eater and was wondering if they need any spacific care like a higher humidity or something. Also are they a bugger to move about when you come to clean there tank out?? Because i have a pink toe who's a bugger to catch and move about when it comes to cleaning out.


----------



## CarsinemiA (Feb 3, 2010)

Just make sure there's a water bowl and you should be fine.

Rehousing is fairly simple. Mine kicks hairs readily though, which itch quite badly.

They eat like dragons and only turn down a meal when in premolt.

They grow like weeds.

Mine is about 5" and is in his permanent enclosure which is about 50cm x 25cm (about 22" x 11").

Alternatively... Do a search. There's a lot of useful information on this site if you search.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aluras (Feb 3, 2010)

water,feed,watch grow......alot....
This is a very active species. and a great display animal. I do nothing special with them, and they continue to get huge. They are a lot of fun.:drool:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 3, 2010)

Lucyk said:


> Hi, I am thinking of getting a salmon pink bird eater and was wondering if they need any spacific care like a higher humidity or something. Also are they a bugger to move about when you come to clean there tank out?? Because i have a pink toe who's a bugger to catch and move about when it comes to cleaning out.


Easier than a A avic (pink toe...) doesnt need that much care like these arbo...


aluras said:


> water,feed,watch grow......alot....
> This is a very active species. and a great display animal. I do nothing special with them, and they continue to get huge. They are a lot of fun.:drool:


I agree... water,feed,watch grow......alot.... i had three diff sp Parahybana, Klugi, and Difficilis and they all are great.... easy to keep...
My lasio's are very active, would be oppotunistic burrowers... very easy laid back somewhat docile, it all depends on how you approach.. if suprised will kick hairs....... i have a water bowl which i over fill once a week, feed it 10 crckets in one sitting, & watch it grow that's exactly what i did with mine.... and here's a pic...
Akira


----------



## Buckwheat (Feb 3, 2010)

I totally concur with the above advise. These are as easy as they come. They can do just fine at normal household temps, they get huge..fast and have an over all good sense of humor. I keep my big girl  in a rubber maid tube which saves the hassle of re-housing her at future dates which make things so much easier. If you can get some hardware cloth and a few screws you can make a nice top for these tubs. How big can they get?..

How about this big boy with legs like pencils..







that is why you might consider a setup something like this-







My big girl 3 years ago next to an extra large tuna can [which makes a great water dish-


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 3, 2010)

Great species. Always active and hardy. They do like humidity. They eat like bottomless pits and stop when they are in premolt. So easy to know when they are gonna molt because of their eating habits. They always stay out in the open and are not afraid to hold their ground when grown. They hide as slings. 
Super fast growers, often gaining a full inch with each molt. Mine is about 7 inches now.
Heres a picture of ONE molt cycle that happened in 1.5 months from the first molt (left side) to the second molt (right side)!!!

You won't be dissapointed with this species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## forrestpengra (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 7" female... She is quite active, rarely is she in the same place for more than an hour or two.  She has a voracious appetite, usually polishing off 6-8 crickets, or 2 B. dubia a week.  I think she's premolt because her appetite has slowed dramatically.  

They may be a bit on the drab side colourwise but they are awesome to watch in action.  I can't wait for her next molt, as I'm planning on breeding her.

I have noticed a little defensiveness, and skittishness but she's never been held.  Great T overall... I highly recomend.

I've heard to try to get a juvie 1.5-2" because it takes them a while to get to that size but once they do they explode in size!


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 4, 2010)

I feed mine on average 2 birds a week.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Buckwheat (Feb 4, 2010)

I for one would be interested in where you get birds in general not to mention that many? birds are full of lice and other things that one might not want in an enclosed environment. Additionally, what your saying is the extreme in unnecessary. Any tarantula of any size can survive in top condition on nothing more than crickets. If you add roaches to the diet all the better. Vertebrates of any type are totally unnecessary in a captive tarantulas diet and might even prove harmful. True, they are reputed be taken by certain species in the natural world but not often. 

Most aborals are simply not big enough to take anything other than baby birds in nests if and when they might run across those but might themselves become a meal for a protective parent bird. This seems more to me something you do for a kick rather than necessity to maintain a tarantula of any size in captivity. It is also cruel IMO. You seem to disrespect one form of life for another and use the well being of the tarantula as an excuse. When other non-hobbyists find this type of thing out it just puts a sour taste in their mouths towards all the others who keep arachnids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## forrestpengra (Feb 4, 2010)

seriously, you took all that time to write about something that was obviously a joke based on the post title?  Regardless they are tanks that will eat anything smaller than them.  Vertebrates should be avoided for obvious reasons.  Supplement your feedings from time to time with crickets, roaches, and superworms and you'll have one happy spider.




Buckwheat said:


> I for one would be interested in where you get birds in general not to mention that many? birds are full of lice and other things that one might not want in an enclosed environment. Additionally, what your saying is the extreme in unnecessary. Any tarantula of any size can survive in top condition on nothing more than crickets. If you add roaches to the diet all the better. Vertebrates of any type are totally unnecessary in a captive tarantulas diet and might even prove harmful. True, they are reputed be taken by certain species in the natural world but not often.
> 
> Most aborals are simply not big enough to take anything other than baby birds in nests if and when they might run across those but might themselves become a meal for a protective parent bird. This seems more to me something you do for a kick rather than necessity to maintain a tarantula of any size in captivity. It is also cruel IMO. You seem to disrespect one form of life for another and use the well being of the tarantula as an excuse. When other non-hobbyists find this type of thing out it just puts a sour taste in their mouths towards all the others who keep arachnids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 4, 2010)

forrestpengra said:


> seriously, you took all that time to write about something that was obviously a joke based on the post title?  Regardless they are tanks that will eat anything smaller than them.  Vertebrates should be avoided for obvious reasons.  Supplement your feedings from time to time with crickets, roaches, and superworms and you'll have one happy spider.



I'd say there is probably about one post here a week where someone suggests doing something stupid like feeding birds to spiders or handling pokies.  All tarantulas can be referred to as "bird eaters" so it's hard to see anything unusual enough about the title to make a joke about.  I didn't think it was a joke, especially compared to some of the other stupid stuff people actually do with their spiders, both on here and on youtube.  I have said it before and I will say it again......the world needs a sarcasm font!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xian (Feb 4, 2010)

If we pay a little attention to peoples' posts, we soon come to realize when someone is joking, we can see the pattern of OxDionysus humor in past posts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## forrestpengra (Feb 4, 2010)

Xian said:


> If we pay a little attention to peoples' posts, we soon come to realise when someone is joking, we can see the pattern of OxDionysus humor in past posts.


+1... hense my response.


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, I understand sarcasm.  I am probably one of the most sarcastic people on earth.  I was just saying it's a little different in text and can easily be misinterpreted by those not in the cognoscenti.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Merfolk (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha, I routinely come across Ts eating humming birds or similar siszed birds. But in captivity it would be useless...

As for the LP, well it's the total perfect all in one tarantula!

-They are totally inexpensive
-Only the theraphosa genus get bigger
-They survive temperature extremes that I wouldn't believe.
-Out of a molt they are actually very nice
-I've owned like 20 of those and never saw one hiding
-They are relatively un-aggresive and some are very handlable!


----------



## Xian (Feb 4, 2010)

forrest & Jilly, I agree with both of you. I wasn't aiming my comment at anyone in particular, just the community as a whole.


----------



## that70sshow (Feb 4, 2010)

Buckwheat said:


> I for one would be interested in where you get birds in general not to mention that many? birds are full of lice and other things that one might not want in an enclosed environment. Additionally, what your saying is the extreme in unnecessary. Any tarantula of any size can survive in top condition on nothing more than crickets. If you add roaches to the diet all the better. Vertebrates of any type are totally unnecessary in a captive tarantulas diet and might even prove harmful. True, they are reputed be taken by certain species in the natural world but not often.
> 
> Most aborals are simply not big enough to take anything other than baby birds in nests if and when they might run across those but might themselves become a meal for a protective parent bird. This seems more to me something you do for a kick rather than necessity to maintain a tarantula of any size in captivity. It is also cruel IMO. You seem to disrespect one form of life for another and use the well being of the tarantula as an excuse. When other non-hobbyists find this type of thing out it just puts a sour taste in their mouths towards all the others who keep arachnids.


how could you believe 2 birds a week. cmon. if people do feed birds i couldnt imagine more than twice a month


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 4, 2010)

my bad guys I shoulda left something to show my sarcasm.


----------



## Buckwheat (Feb 4, 2010)

When your around long enough you've seen just about anything. Do some research here and find where someone puts a Cobalt blue on their face etc. etc. Do some looking at Youtube. People setting tarantulas on fire etc. I stand corrected here. But it wouldn't shock me if someone wasn't feeding birds etc. I did see somewhere here some years back where someone wanted to know if it was alright to bend over close to their cobalt blues burrow entrance and blow on it to see if it would come out. Another was where someone wanted to know if a Cobalt blue was a good species to hold and bla..bla..bla
Sorry to whom ever posted in jest.


----------



## Merfolk (Feb 4, 2010)

Large arboreal easily take down small birds and lizards up to their own size!

The bird eating that I mentioned was of course on pic... I would love to witness it in the wild. In reality they make a better meal than same sized rodent (lighter bones) but it would be totally silly to feed a live bird to a captive T. And such bulky prey items should be fed like 3 times a year...

LPs thrive on roaches, crix, frogs, sometimes shrimp or fish meat can make a good substitute. I fed anoles and hoppers. No tarantula need to eat adult mice and it's cruel (takes longer to die) and useless (wastes leftovers) + the fighting rodent might injure the T. I am pretty sure that any bird but the tinies feeblest ones could harm seriously a captive T.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 4, 2010)

*Nice Male!*

Fun Species, Otay 

- Jason


----------



## Lucyk (Feb 4, 2010)

bloody hell, wasen't expectin that much feedback. Thanks for all the advice much appreciated. I'm gettin me T this weekend, if it hasen't been bought that is, saw it it the shop last weekend :/


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 4, 2010)

Lucyk said:


> bloody hell, wasen't expectin that much feedback. Thanks for all the advice much appreciated. I'm gettin me T this weekend, if it hasen't been bought that is, saw it it the shop last weekend :/


Well if it isn't there you can get slings from a breeder for like 5 bucks each or 5 for $20 ect. these grow extremely fast to a large size then slow down a bit. I have even see them at shows for like 2 bucks each per sling


----------



## Lucyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank's  im from the uk soooooooo that'ed b bout £10 i would imagen????? nt bad, nt bad. Ive a bought a sling b4, a red leg, was proppa cheap, oni £7.50 bargin!


----------



## daytona1911 (Feb 4, 2010)

+1 on the sarcasm front . Id love to see a smarta** button to let folks know your in jest . of course , some still wouldnt get it .  Not everyone is a cut up artist .  As far as those Salmon birdeaters , good call! .  those are impressive monsters ,  and Ive also been told don't need quite as high humidity as the Theraphosa species.   so cheap , easier( less humidity and creature comforts) , generally more mild  mannered than other large spiders .  Sounds like a win win to me . I love mine!  and + on the agressive appetite!  things a pig and only a 2"er!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 5, 2010)

OxDionysus said:


> Well if it isn't there you can get slings from a breeder for like 5 bucks each or 5 for $20 ect. these grow extremely fast to a large size then slow down a bit. I have even see them at shows for like 2 bucks each per sling


5 for 25 here in canada


----------



## Lucyk (Feb 7, 2010)

some bad news on the T front, i went to go and get ma new t this weekend but when i got there and asked for it the guy in the shop (chaz) said it was in its last molt and it wouldent last that much longer so i left it. GUTTED! ah well, was thinking im going 2 this place in chesterfield next weekend and ill just get a cheap sling form there , thanks for all the help guys


----------



## TheSanguineSaint (Sep 1, 2017)

Merfolk said:


> Haha, I routinely come across Ts eating humming birds or similar siszed birds. But in captivity it would be useless...
> 
> As for the LP, well it's the total perfect all in one tarantula!
> 
> ...


My L.p is such a scardey cat and runs from.everything!! The nice thing is that she is creating a huge system of tunnels.in her substrate! Love Little Lou/Leu (depending on its sex lol!


----------



## sasker (Sep 1, 2017)

@TheSanguineSaint : you do realise that you are responding to a 7-year old threat, right? Most people who commented on this topic are likely not even around on this board anymore. But thank you for your contribution nonetheless


----------

